# Help with identifying one of my Chichlids



## Alison1975rrt (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi,

I was sold this fish months ago as a Lake Malawi (which is what I keep) however I'm told it's a different species I'm new to the hobby well had my tank since April, it was sold as a male could someone please help and clarify for me please

Thanks for reading.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Victorian Basin CICHLID, male since he show so colour, they hard to ID since many fish look similar, especially when not in full colour

compare to 
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1548
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1558


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They can be kept with Maawi cichlid though I always found them to lose colour when kept with Mbuna, but there are many ways to keep


----------



## Alison1975rrt (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you so much. I'll check your links.


----------

